# FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



## RVCOMPLAINTS

DO YOU OR HAVE YOU OWNED A 2004 OR 2005 FOREST RIVER INC. RV? HAVE YOU HAD MOLD, LEAKS, DRY ROT OR STRUCTURAL PROBLEMS? IF SO WE WANT TO HEAR YOUR STORY. WE ARE A SMALL RV DEALER THAT IS AUTHORIZED TO SELL FOREST RIVER RV'S. WE WILL NOT SELL THE PRODUCT TO OUR CUSTOMERS BECAUSE OF THE QUALITY ISSUES NOTED ABOVE. WE ARE TRYING TO GET THESE MATTERS RESOLVED WITH THE MANUFACTURER BUT HAVE NOT MADE ANY PROGRESS. WE ARE PRESENTLY PURSUING LEGAL AVENUES TO RESOLVE THESE MATTERS. IF YOU HAVE HAD SIMILAR PROBLEMS WITH YOUR FOREST RIVER PRODUCT PLEASE CONTACT US WITH YOUR STORY. 
THANK YOU

             WAYNE MERRITT - RVSMERRITT@AOL.COM
             TONY WATSON   - RVSALES@RVSOFMERRITT.COM
             LOREN ETTEMA  - LOREN@RVSOFMERRITT.COM


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

What a great way to sell RV products ....


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I guess that kills any recommendations for Forest River Products from me :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

All I will say is I wish them "good luck".  I quit selling Forest River RV's because they would not pay me my warranty claims.  They still owe me almost 2K and I know I will never see it.


----------



## kimrickb

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I have a 2006 Forest River Sandpiper Travel Trailer. I have owned it for 3 months. My husband was just getting it ready to be put away for the season and we discovered water damage. The RV dealer has been really nice but they now will have to go to the manufacturer. I'm concerned reading what you are talking about. I have informed the RV dealer that I do not want the camper we have. How do you go and fix carpets that are soaked and cabinets that have water lines across them. I'm just sick about the whole thing. I hope my situation will work out for me but if not I will be contacting an attorney as well.

Kimrickb


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

See my posts in your other threads, but again, Forest River can take it back and rebuild it, if nessessary.  They can make it look new.


----------



## cherylls

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Why would a dealer troll an rv forum for "legal research"?   We have a Forest River product and have been extremely happy with our dealer service and  service which we had done at the factory.  We would purchase another forest river product in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kirk

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

cherylls
He probably does that because he wants to find owners that are not his customers. How is that wrong? It isn't like there were no other dealers who have problems with that company.


----------



## kimrickb

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I'm not going to have my camper rebuilt. I bought it new, and I shouldn't end up with something used!!

 :angry:


----------



## kimrickb

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I'm with you Cherylls. I'm happy with the camper I bought and this far the dealer has been good. I just don't feel that I should keep a water damaged camper. I would be happy for them to give me another one without issues.


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Kimrickb, I can understand how you feel and don't blame you but, don't hold your breath until you get a new one.  Give them a chance to do the repair and keep papers and pictures. It can be repaired as good as new but will probably take time :disapprove: .  We buy them to use them but if you don't use it in winter this would be a good time to get it started.  Did any of this result from negelance on your part and what was the cause of the leak? If it is not repaired to your satisfaction go from there.  let us know how you come out.


----------



## kimrickb

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I had emailed you guys before. You are right. Forest River will not warranty anything. They just throw it back at the dealer. They are rude and I would never reccomend them to anyone. They claim when a dealer buys from them they have ten days to inspect for any issues. Beyond that, they have nothing to do with the camper anymore. I'm so upset that I was treated the way I was treated with Forest River Manufacturer. We found a slit in our rubber roof and they want the dealer to put a patch on it. Isn't Forest River's big sales pitch a sealed roof?? We have water damage and the dealer I bought it from is even saying they will not pay them back for any work they have to do. Buyer Beware to anyone buying a Forest River Product!! 

kimrickb


----------



## TAS

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I DO NOT HAVE AN 04 OR 05 MODEL.  I HAVE A BRAND NEW 07 MODEL THAT HAS TOO MANY PROBLEMS TO MENTION.  NOT GETTING SATISFACTORY HELP FROM FOREST RIVER.  WE ARE TOTALLY DISGUSTED WITH OUR NEW FIFTH WHEEL.  I WOULD BE HAPPY TO GIVE MORE INFO IF IT WOULD HELP.


----------



## TAS

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

KIM
I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU WHEN YOU SAY THAT YOU BOUGHT YOUR CAMPER NEW AND SHOULD NOT HAVE TO HAVE IT REBUILT.  I AM IN THE SAME BOAT AS YOU.  OUR FIFTH WHEEL NEEDS TO BE REBUILT DUE TO LACK OF QUALITY ON THE PART OF FOREST RIVER.  I WILL NEVER BUY A FOREST RIVER PRODUCT AGAIN.


----------



## iresq

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

:angry:  :blackeye:  :8ball:  :dead: 
My wife & I bought an '06 Sierra FW back in June of â€™06 from Walkabout RV in Hewitt, TX and there is not enough time or space to describe how upset (Iâ€™ll keep it clean), frustrated and disappointed we are in our dealer and the quality of our 36' Sierra FW.
Everything that I have read so far is exactly the same for us. Poor quality, leaking slides and a 13 page punch list that my dealer has not even started working on because he can not get the parts from Forest River?  I can not even get in touch with Forest River Inc?  If I would have known that Warren Buffet owned this company before we bought it, I would have â€œWalkaboutâ€ my butt right out.

I am sure this is just the first of many long threads to come.  I too would like to know what other problems folks are having and we would support any type of legal action that is â€œlegalâ€.  Like others have written, I bought a brand new rig and I want what I have paid for.  Nothing more and defiantly nothing less!!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I had a conversation with an employee of Forest River today.  I asked how things had changed with Warren Buffet as the owner.  He told me that he did not hear near as much from the Corporate Office.  When Buffet bought the company he gave a small fortune to the man who started the company.  He then left him in charge.  He when on to say that he now did not worry near as much about daily operations and is not seen around the various plants nearly as much as he once was.  He now has a hugh bank account, makes a decent salary, etc.  Not worried about it.

But to think about it, I called him years ago, when they would not pay my warranty.  He never called me back and I did not get paid, so maybe nothing has changed after all.


----------



## Kali_Mist

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

ForestRiver's main problem is the People they hire..They take anyone off the streets i know this for a fact, its hard for them to find workers and a 8.00$ an hour price. Then there QC department is a joke...If your a dealer sometimes you just have to eat the loss, they sell cheap enough anyways. Something like a split roof is structural issue and they are no doubt responsible for it & legal action will get you somewhere, but make the customer make the legal action, cosmetics issues wont get you anywhere thru the courts, i know this for a fact....ForestRiver is the Largest privately owned RV Manufacturers in the Country/can you belive that! No doubt they make some cheap crap, but they sell and at a cheap price Dealers make alot of money off of ForestRiver..


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

They are not privately held, they are owned by Warren Buffets shareholders.


----------



## iresq

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Well I work for one of the largest Mobile Home & RV manufactures in the nation and yes I bought a unit that my company did not make.  Maybe that was not a good idea, but if I was to have the same type of problems that I am having with Forest River I could not seek legal action against my employer (well and stay employed).  I am on the mobile home side of the company, so I donâ€™t have much knowledge about the RV side of things.  I do know that Quality & Service is a must for any company.


----------



## routabit

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I had a down payment on  forest River in 2004, but got cold feet and unraveled the deal.  They were good about it and now after hearing all of the problems, I guess there is something to be said for a "gut feeling" when it just didn't seem like the right thing to do at the time.


----------



## WildWillyToo

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I happen to be a Forest River dealer. 
I am aware of some serious roofing problems on 1999-2002 units with the Alpha roofing systems TPO roof. I haven't, however, run into anything with the post 2002 models. There are a few individual units but, that's true with ALL manufacturers.
GRANDVIEW....I've found FR one of my easiest companies to collect warranty payments from. I'm surprised you had trouble! A company that doesn't pay is R-vision. Biggest bunch of jerks I've ever worked with!
KIMRICKB....Don't count on a new trailer, it's EXTREMELY rare! They are legally bound to make resonable repairs and should be able to get your trailer back into A-1 condition. Give them a chance to do that first. I've found that when people bring legal action against a company, the final repair quality gets very low!! It's much better to have someone willingly do the repairs than to have them forcibly done!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Don't know how long you have been dealing with them, but my experience was about 10 years ago.  I am glad you are having better luck.


----------



## iresq

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Well I hope that I am on the right track.  I called FR this week to complain about the service that I was getting from my dealer (or the lack of service) and I told them that the dealer was telling me that FR would not send them the parts to fix our camper.  I also requested that I be allowed to take my camper to another dealer for my repairs.  I wont put the guy I talked to on the spot, but the number I called was 574-534-3167.  This is the number to the service center in Goshen, IN.  First off he told me that there was only one request in my file for service work and that it had already been paid and closed.  As far as getting parts he told me that the service warehouse is located with in 2 miles of three or four plants so if they did not have the parts there at the warehouse they just go to the plant and get what they need and most importantly he told me I could take my camper to ANY Forrest River dealer.  All that dealer needs to do is to call the number above and tell them the serial number of the unit they want to work on and that FR would approve them to do the warranty work on that unit.  Now the new dealer my not have the parts but again that should not be a problem (according to this guy).
We have a list of about 70 item on our â€™06 Sierra and all we want is for them to be fixed in a professional and timely manor.  Iâ€™ll be taking our camper to Ancira RV Center in Alvarado, TX.  Iâ€™ve talked to the Service Manager and so far I like what I am hearing.


----------



## Paul G

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

We are campground host in a small Ohio campground. We bought a new 2006 forest river surveyor sv 291 in July. The second night we owned it ,it rain and flooded the whole inside. The slide out leaked really bad. It took so long to clean the water up, that I couldn't get the awning down, and it colapsed with the weight of the water on it. We call the dealer and they replaced the awning at a cost to my insurance.  Outraged I contacted Forest river, They said they would cover my deductable and costs, and give us $400.00 for all the inconvince, which they did. The rv went back to the dealer 2 weeks later to have the slide out fixed. It came back a week later and the first rain it leaked again. On labor day weekend I noticed the bottem of the wall between the bathroom and rear bed looked wet. I looked under a unused storage area and found the shocker of a life time! The wood framing was black and rotted, the floor under the tub and bathroom was rotted. I got my video camera and flimed all the damage. I sent a copy to forest river and the dealer, and demanded a new unit. Forest river said they would take my unit back to the plant and repair it. That really upset us I didn't spend $23,000.00  to have all these problems. In October we took the unit back to the dealer and forest river picked it up. In December we picked the unit up at the dealer (about a 3 month time frame). The unit looked good The job appered to be quality work, they put a free topper awning  on the slide out, and said they would make a monthly payment for us. We will have to wait till camping season starts and see if any more leaks appear. It took some fighting and argueing but forest river diid come through.   

                                                                                             Paul Gresh Jr.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Maybe I did not yell loud enough, but with the folks I deal with now, I don't have to.


----------



## WildWillyToo

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

GRANDVIEW
I envy you having Sunnybrook! I happen to own one myself and wish we could pick up the line. Unfortunatly, we're in someone elses Sunnybrook territory...soooooo, too bad for us!
As far as FR goes, we had a couple of lines that were Cobra, so grabbed them back right from FR inception. They were tough at first, but we have a big enough volume that we could bully them a bit. Nowadays they've straightened out some!
HAve a good weekend!

W


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



Hey man, we just started with Sunnybrook, the third one was delivered yesterday. Believe it or not, we did not even have to run a vacuum in it before we showed it to a customer. The "fit and finish" is unbelievable. Everyone loves them when they walk in them. We have started with the Sunset Creek. It is their "entry level" trailer, but listen to this: 

Enclosed and Heated underbelly's

Aluminum Frames 

Foam Core Insulation adds to the standard insulation 

Porcelain Toilets instead of plastic 

Lumber Core wood framing, screwed together

Walk on Roofs

Glass Shower doors with Skylights over all tubs or showers

Large Pantrys and Large areas for TV's

Battery Disconnect in the cabinets

The list goes on and on, but best of all, *PRICED TO COMPETE WITH TYPICAL WOOD FRAMED TRAILERS!*


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Earl, check this thread out befor you buy a Forest River RV.


----------



## Earl R

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

any info on the lightweight FR Surveyor  We are looking to buy!!!!  PLEASE REPLY


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey Earl R, read page 1 about second comment from the bottom.  The person commenting purchased a Forest River Surveyor and the problems started on the second night.  I think maybe you read the 2nd page only. :laugh:


----------



## bsm2003

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Well we have a 2006 wildwood T37BHSS and it is the biggest piece of ***** you could ever buy. The dealer went bankrupt, forest river will not repai the trailer even though it is under warranty, and they offered to repair the trailer ship it back to us in TN and cover all expenses for us to get back home to tennessee from California. When we accepted their offer the renegged and sent us to a dealer to pick out a new trailer. We found one that was comparible to the one we have and we thought that it wood be and even trade in accordance with their warranty but nooooo the dealer tried to take us for suckers and was doing the deal as if we just fell off the turnip truck. We have stress fractures above the rear door, the brakes have failed, the slide out is seperating from the slide mecanism, the roof has been repaired and is now coming unglued again. and to beat all I took it to a dealer in TN and because it was a California model the warranty people at forest river in california told the dealer and me on the phone it would cost them to much to send the parts from cal to tn because they used a different type of aluminum than the indiana model. 

If you can top that let me know!  :angry:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

WOW,  hope you keep us informed on how it turns out.


----------



## curtellisjr

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Are all these problems with FR units only on their trailers? What about their class C motorhomes? Does anyone have any information on Sunseekers? I found a great deal on one, and now I am beginning to think it is not so great of a deal. Especially now that I think about it, that all of their FR units are in an inside showroom. Any info would be appreciated, including recommendations on other mfg that can build a good class C unit.

Thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I don't have any issues with my Winnie.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Inside showroom, probably won't leak in there......


----------



## jersejolt

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Presently, I am looking to buy a 2007 travel trailer, and I had a couple of the Rockwood models in mind. Now, after reading some of these posts, I'm not taking a chance and I'm getting rid of those thoughts.   jersejolt.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

This thread needs to be revived.  Too many unsuspecting Forest Rivers buyers at the RV shows and sales. :evil:  :dead:


----------



## bsm2003

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Finnaly found an attorney and we'll see where we end up.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey bsm2003, wish you luck.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Time to revive.


----------



## iresq

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

OK, I am back to squar one.  Our camper has been in the shop for about 3 weeks and we were told all was good.  I had rained all week here in the Waco, TX area and most of the 3" of rain we got is now in our camper.  

What can be done with or to this company?  They are building crap and the coustomer is not getting any coustomer service?

I have even went as far as going to the service office in Goshen, ID and had a sit down with their seirvice department.  What a total wast of time & money.  

I am so upset I can't even sleep over all the problems that we are having with our FR camper.





 :blackeye:  :disapprove:  :blackeye:


----------



## dino

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Man, am I glad I found ths web site.  I was ready to purchase a Georgtown with the bunks, 35ft.  I guess I'll look at the Damon Daybreak 3276.  Anybody know any good or bad reports on this model?


----------



## fishermanmalloy

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I have a 2001 Forest River Sierra and have just discovered a massive roof leak.  According to several other replies, this is an on-going problem.  From what I've been told, the travel trailers from 1999 to 2002 have a vinly roof with a wicking underneath the vinyl.  The top rails were not sealed at the factory which caused water to seep into the wicking and absorb like a sponge.  My roof has water damage about 8" wide from the front to the back on both sides.  The ceiling insulation is so wet you can ring it out.

Can anyone who has had the same problem tell me what happened and if they were able to resolve it?


----------



## snowidow

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

We have had no water issues whatsoever.  
While I am truly sorry for all yall's troubles with FR, I have to say that we have had EXCELLENT customer service, and they have bent over backwards for us on numerous issues we encountered on our 05 Cardinal 30TS.  
It would just be nice if the Quality Control would have been alot better when they built the rig, and on the inspection process before they let it leave the factory to be sold.  
I will add that we never YELLED or demanded a new rig.  
We were persistently courteous and courteously persistent.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey snowidow, the key as I see it was the "numerous issues".  If you had numerous issues there seems to be a problem with the product.  We are only trying to steer the unsuspecting buyers away from low quality products.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES





> fishermanmalloy - 6/3/2007  5:44 PM  I have a 2001 Forest River Sierra and have just discovered a massive roof leak.  According to several other replies, this is an on-going problem.  From what I've been told, the travel trailers from 1999 to 2002 have a vinly roof with a wicking underneath the vinyl.  The top rails were not sealed at the factory which caused water to seep into the wicking and absorb like a sponge.  My roof has water damage about 8" wide from the front to the back on both sides.  The ceiling insulation is so wet you can ring it out.  Can anyone who has had the same problem tell me what happened and if they were able to resolve it?





We have a 2000 Sierra by Forest River and have never had any issues with the roof or anything else for that matter.


----------



## tiggerboy

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

We bought a new FR motorhome in 2005 Georgetown SE 37 ft.,we have had
all kinds of things wrong with it. Leaks in all three slides,and windows , it was in the shop
97 days last year. The floor even had to be fixed the flooring started coming up.The coach door had air coming in around it so we took
it back to get it fixed,they took a hammer and a piece of wood and hammered
on the door until they got it so no air was coming in. But the door is bent and
the dead bolt didn't work and the door was coming apart.So we took it back
they fixed the dead bolt and put the door back together,but it's still bent and
it still doesn't want to shut right,the dealer said FR, told them to fix it that way.
The dealer said it was only cosmetic issues now and FR, wouldn't let them fix
the frame where it's really bent,but they are going to put a new door on.
We told the dealer we didn't buy a used motorhome.
They ordered a new door and the wrong one came in,they've had the motorhome 6 weeks this time.Last year when we where having problems
with the floor and slides and ordering parts,I called FR, but didn't get anything out of them.


----------



## snowidow

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

When we first got our rig, it needed two slides adjusted, one requiring it to go back to Indiana.  FR reimbursed us for our payments during that time it was gone and extended the warranty.  Had problems with the DVD player from the start.  The first concertone they replaced had the same problems as the original one, but then FR replaced both with upgrade (LCD TV - newer model concertone and wired it for satellite).  Had problems with Day/Night shades, those were corrected by dealer immediately and they gave us a water filter system.  Decals were coming loose in spots, those were ordered quickly by our dealer, for the whole rig.  Now we have delamination issues related to the manufacturing process.  We noticed this about a week before our extended warranty (that was extended even further because of the time it went back to IN) was due to expire.  At that time we were getting nervous about the delamination and were thinking of selling it, but we really didn't want to.  We looked briefly at other manufacturers, but didn't see anything that would come close to the layout of our Cardinal that we truly love.  The interiors, cabinetry, and furniture in the new ones we looked out seemed really cheap and flimsy compared to our Cardinal.  For the delamination, FR will come get our rig after our camping season is over to completely replace the sides, and bring it back to our house, even though the warranty was up 5/9/7.  They said they will make that right to us somehow, like tires or W/D or something.  We will opt for tires when the time comes this fall.  All of this was done with minimal effort on our part.  We have not had the nightmare scenarios that alot of others have had getting it repaired.  I can't even imagine what that would be like.  We have a great dealer, and FR has been great to us.  We love our Cardinal and want to keep it.  In our opinion, for what we can afford, it is a quality rig.  We never asked them to replace it with a new one, we just wanted ours fixed the way it should have been in the first place.  We are happy with the outcome, and we are extremely happy that FR will make it all right for us.  I do not believe that our Cardinal is "low quality" in itself.  But we think they really need to slow down a bit and pay attention more when they are building them.  That, and the quality control was lacking when it was inspected before it went out of the factory to the dealer.  Those are problems that are industry-wide whether you are buying a $100,000 rig, or a $20,000 rig.  If we thought that the Cardinal was something that others should stay away from, we would surely let everyone know, but we just don't feel that way at all.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

"... even though the warranty was up 5/9/7. They said they will make that right to us somehow ..."

I would truly like to see that happen, but I don't see any company doing something like that AFTER the warranty expiration date!  

Sounds like they just put you off, but you never know.


----------



## snowidow

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

No, we will not be put off.  We asked for it in writing, and received a certified letter that the work will be done when we are done with our rig for the fall.  We simply will need to notify them when we want the rig picked up from our house so that the work can be done.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

That was real good thinking!  Good job!


----------



## Kirk

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

This thread just goes to show that even the lower quality RVs do have at least a few satisfied customers. There are several factors to consider when choosing an RV, or anything else. How often do they have manufacturing problems or design problems? All companies have some, but some companies have far too many. The other issue is, when something does go wrong, what is done about it and how quickly? The real quality manufacturers make it right, no matter what. The poor quality will do only what they feel can not be avoided. One or two satisfied customers is no more indication of a quality manufacturer than one or two unhappy customers mean a company builds all junk. But a long thread where most posts indicate the same point of view is a very strong hint, whether the posts are good or bad. When most tend the same way, it probably means something pretty clear about the product!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Report back to us if and when it happens and tell us of the quality.  Good Luck

I just returned from Myrtle Beach with a friend who has a new 2007 Georgetown by FR.  HE is thoroughly disgusted and ready to sell it.  He just turned 2000 miles, on his way to the beach.  

He table has a screw though it and they keep sending the wrong table to the dealer.  A cabinet door has a 1/2" crack at the bottom, where the door was installed too high.  Been to the dealer three times and they have not fixed.  On his trip home, the bathroom wall seperated from the outside wall.  That took the dealer over 2 weeks to fix, and he is not pleased with what they did.  There are more.......... 

I don't want to name dealer, but they are in Virginia.


----------



## StevenE

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

We purchased a 2005 FR Rockwood Signature Ultra Lite a few months ago and have had it out a number of times with zero problems. Now, I realized going into the deal that it was an ultra lite and as such some ... "not so quality" ... material was used to keep the wieght down I just keep this in mind. 

Steven


----------



## rvtech1

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

There is a device out that all dealers who carry TT & 5th Wheels should carry its called a SealTech machine, It takes about 15 min to hook up & will show you exactly where a water leak is in any rig. If you go to Sealtech.com they have a list of dealers who have this device.
Even if you dont resolved with the Manufaturer its still your rig and i would find a sealtech service center.

Water leaks are structural and always win in court, ground affects,decals,cabinets are cosmetic and never win in court.

I would also suggest folks on this forum who display that they are a "Dealer" and proud of it, better think twice about what you post. These folks are going to be a bit suprised when the Manufacturer's lawyer who they are flaming goes after them. Its happened before.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Not much they can do if it is the truth.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Just got my last 30 days worth of mail today and in it was a copy of the Jun edition of the Good Sam Highways magazine.  On page 18,  ACTION LINE, "Under the Cap" was an article about our favorite subject.  It seems that Mr Longstaff was having problems getting FOREST RIVER to fix his 2006 Rockwood TT.  He had wheel bearing failure after 8 mos and Forest River tried to tell him they needed service every 6 mos so it was his fault, despite the fact the manual said to re-pack them every 12 mos.  Then a few weeks later his lower-front-right side of the trailer started coming apart.  Then he discovered screws missing under his cap.  He had the missing screws replaced by the dealer and Forest River voided his warranty because they claimed it put too much stress on the cap.  

Sounds like a manufacturer run amuck.


----------



## ARCHER

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Gosh, everybody, what I don't understand is this is going on and on and on and on and how in the world does a manufacturer like that stay in business?  I must be missing something here.  If they are so bad, why are they still building them and why are dealers selling them?/????? :blackeye:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Possibly it depends on the year FR made the TT. As I said my 2000 model has given us no problem at all. Of course the ones they made since Katrina are probably not as well made because they were pushed out so fast to keep up with FEMA. I'm sure it hasn't just affected FR either.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I think one of the reasons they are still in business is their Trailers look really good and they usually sell for less $$$ than their competitors.  They look and sound like a good deal.  Human nature takes over.  I guess every now and then they build one that stays together.  I also think one of the previous threads mentions that they were bought/sold not to long ago.  That may be why the newer ones are having so many problems.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

WOW, what a shock.  I pulled into our campground today and low and behold there was a beautiful Class B Motorhome sitting in front of the office.   As we passed, I said to my DW "look at that good looking Class B". About 5 minutes later, as it slowly passed our RV site, I was shocked to see that it was a Lexington GTS by, you guessed it, Forest River.  I know from checking out Forest River 5th Wheel trailers, that they generally are glitzier, shinier, and have fancier paint/decals than their competitor's and sell for a lower price.  I imagine it holds true for Class B's as well.  Too bad the internal quality of Forest River products don't seem to live up to the expectations their exterior good looks seem to generate.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Being a "dealer" I hesitate to report this.  

I got  a phone call today from a man from Texas.  Traveling through Virginia, he is at a campsite near me till mid August.  He has a slideout leaking "like a sive" he says.  Turns out it is a Wildwood by none other than Forest River.  It is under warranty.  They have offered to give him a topper to "fix" his leak.  The local Wildwood dealer won't touch it.  He called me and begged me to install his topper saying he would pay me my labor then get it back from FR.  Being the good guy I am, I said I would.  Hope this does not come back to bite me.

The makers of toppers tell you that they are not a fix for a leaking slideout.  The problem has to be fixed first, then the topper will do what it was designed to do.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Forest River keeps popping up .  Everybody wants to know about them.  They sell for LESS MONEY because they are made LESS WELL.  To put it mildly the quality control stinks or is totally lacking in the manufacturing process.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Time to revive again.  They must sell these poor quality products super cheap because everyone is looking at them.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

   :angry:  :disapprove:  :dead:


----------



## gljIII

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

We had an 04 class A.  Popped the windshield three times - they replaced the glass once, then rebuilt the front end (twice) - finally determined it was constructed out of square.  Continued having scary noises over our heads and ended up dumping it to save our sanity, losing some significant bucks.  Our (small) dealer had problems dealing with FR - they're now out of business.   Dealer also had at least one other rig with a similar problem which did leak and rot out behind the cap.

Regarding QC, while on the factory tour we noticed a crack - again in the upper front corner on one unit - and mentioned it to our "guide".   He insisted it wasn't a crack (it was) but just some kind of over-running goop, and rushed us out of there fast.

Everyone was extremely nice and polite; however, results stunk.


----------



## vinniek

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I was told the company, Forest River, moved their entire operations to Canada.  May be an effort to evade United States justice.  I see many of them on the road, but then, 80% of all warranty work seems to be on slides.  In 30 years RVing we have had 14 different units, never a slide, never a leak.  Fact is, had one coach with a front door...rain water and snow in each time we opened it then you walk across your carpeted living room (my wife would not stand for that at home or in the coach)....we are now now back to a side door under a full awning.  Maybe I am too paractical to be a modern RV comsumer.

Love being on the road....becareful out there!


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Back by popular demand :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Think I'll go get me a 6.0 Ford and a Forest River trailer and then maybe I can quit this expensive hobie    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## ARCHER

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Does anyone know  why people at Forest River are not willing to even try and respond to some of these nasty posts?  Are the statements that true that they are afraid to even open their mouths?  Man, if I was the CEO, I'd sure be reading stuff like this and I'd be hauling my quality control folks into my office expecting answers as to how to fix the problems or I'd find some new managers real quick.  Guess they don't care.  Guess the public just doesn't care that "you get what you pay for".


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

As long as they continue to build a RV that looks really nice and costs less than their competitors, they will continue to sell lots of them.  Too bad the quality and manufacturers warranty support sucks.   :angry:  :dead:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

you would think they would have some of their pr people come on the forums and respond to accusations.


----------



## minerz

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I have a 2006 Forest River Cherokee. Before I bought it I went to the roof to look it over. I inspected the roof vent ceiling and did find a couple of spots that I thought could use more Lap sealer. The dealer did that for me. Since then I have found a couple of spots that I have had to add a bit more Lap Sealant. I had a small Hydraulic leak and the Dealer fixed that. I have had no problem with my Cherokee and just love the room and performace it has given me. I am rarely on paved roads, but back country roads so this 5er gets the business. This is the first Forest River I have owned but the fourth 5er of other various brands. All of them have had little things that needed fixing. To me the owner is the first line of defense. Even though the new roofs are great compared to the roofs years ago they still need to be checked as well as all other spots water may get in, or pipe connections may come loose. If any of you can recommend and garantee a brand of RV that I can buy and just use and never have to check anything on it, DO SO, and I will trade mine in and never worry again. I just finished putting an Solar tracking unit on the roof and while I was up there I checked Lap sealant around vents and added a little here and there. My last 5er cost $15,000.00 more than the Cherokee and before I got it home from the dealers the front of the awning came loose. I fixed it with longer lag bolts. I am not trying to start a fight here, but merely pointing out that no matter what I own, new or old just sits around until I am ready to use it without some sort of inspection and repair. Most big problems start from little ones. Fix the little ones and the big ones rarely show up. Happy camping.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

For every good reply we get about 5 bad replies on FR.  Just remember: Caveat Emptor, "Let the buyer beware".


----------



## snowidow

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Here's another SATISFIED Forest River customer for ya DL.  

We have an '05 Cardinal 30TS.  

Problems - yes, but no more than any other manufacturer.  
Solutions - Customer Service has been EXCELLENT (Top Notch) from both Forest River in Indiana and our dealer in Sheridan, WY.

Sorry about all yall's problems with FR, but I think alot of it has to do with the dealer going to bat for you, and your attitude and demeanor if you contact FR yourself.

They have both bent over backwards to make sure we were happy with thier product.  

That is what matters.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Glad to hear you are getting good service from them.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Lots of questions about FOREST RIVER PRODUCTS so it's time to put this back on the front page.      :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

    :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Now DL you just won't let this go away and I just bought stock in Forest River   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Chelse, My fingers just seem to want to type the majic keys that brings it back.  Too bad about your poor pick in the stock market.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Line-Loc

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I'm new to this site. 

If FR is bad then what is a good 5th wh bunk 28'-30'?

PM if you want to.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey Snowidow, Glad to hear you are satisfied with your Cardinal.  This thread is only pointing out that FR is more suspect as a manufacturer due to all the problems that have surfaced.  I for one, would never recommend a FR product  or purchase one until the situation is improved.  Just how many problems did you have?  For instance, our HitchHiker only had 2 warranty issues/problems after we purchased it.  I consider 2 problems to be about as many as I want to deal with the dealer/manufacturer over.


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Now DL, that's not a fair compairson.  A HitchHiker to a Forest River  .  Think there would be quit adifference in price. Yes, if all rvers could afford the HitchHiker I doubt that Forest River would be making a rv.  Not defending FR by no means but they offer units to some that their buget just won't go with the upper units. I would recommend anyone to ck all units in the same price range and yes I feel that there are some much better than the FR. I have spoke with several people that have the FR units at the local dealer and they are satisfied and say they have not had any problems with warranty work.  Never owned a FR myself so really can't make a judgement.


----------



## ARCHER

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I just think you get what you pay for.  I've seen some really nice/expensive units with problems, and some really cheap units with none.  To each their own.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey guys I'm not trying to compare FR with HitchHiker.  I believe any RV should be delivered without a lot of major problems.  The manufacturer's quality control program or lack of program is the determining factor.  There are plenty of good quality lower cost RV's being manufactured.  The HitchHiker and other higher cost RV's primarily are the choice of full-timers because they are made to withstand the wear and tear of full-timing.  Whereas the lower cost units are manufactured to meet the requirements of occasional week end camping.  However, if you only buy a RV for occasional or winter use, you expect it not to leak and fall apart as you watch.  

From the high number of complaints against FR, I believe the manufacturer is intertested in building his units to make lots of money without regard to his customers.  He is probably trying to zero in on first time buyers. 

 However, since you all seem to think FR is so great, I will not post on this subject again.


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Not saying they are great DL but they are considered a entry level rv.  I have had no experiance at all in owning one. If you have never had a leak you are very lucky but I bet you have kept your unit serviced and ahead of leaks. I have had leaks on ever unit I have owned but also find them before damage has been done.  I owned one can't even remember the make  and the floor was rotted.  leson learned use a ice pick from then on around coners of rv  .  Look at how Fleetwood is bashed.  Could it be because there are a lot of units sold.  Most that are satisfied never post that their units are great.  Guess I'm just playing the  :evil:  here but go to a certain forum and you will see that FR is praised.  Go figure. I haven't gone through this post and counted how many FR owners are bashing FR but bet if all FR owners would post the ratio of displeased owners would not be any worse than other comparable units. Agin no dog in the fight, woops might not be able to use that phrase in todays political world, because I have never owned one and no I don't have stock in FR   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## minerz

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Well folks I made my last post in September on this FR issue. Then I left for the mountians and did my fall hunting and got back yesterday. I see that the posts have continued. I started camping in the early 60's. I have camped under trees with a tarp, to tents, to the back of pickups with shells, to overhead campers, to TT's to Fiver's. I am on my fourth 5er. I can't tell you how happy I am to find that I am not ageing as fast as I thought as with the above post I am still in an entry level RV. I am feeling younger by the post. Guess I can't figure when you folks that are bad mouthing every make of RV out there except of course the one parked nexted to yours, or some guy that you just met told you that you were going to have problems with, or you have read to many posts that have now got you feeling like your unit is a problem just waiting to happen have the time to enjoy the unit. If of course you are doing the RV thing and taking your computer with you that in itself is a possible problem you may want to seek some advice on. My condolences go out to anyone haveing problems, and expecially the guy that is at the end of his rope with a problem he has tried to get fixed but can't. I call that time to trade. I don't begrudge anyone giving advice to the first time RVer, but buying and RV is like buying anything else. You can buy the most expensive item out there and it will need your attention. Some of the posts here are just short of blameing the manufacturer because you ran out of gas. I have run into several folks with as you want to say high end RV's, one over 300K who ended up with a leaky roof because some where along the way he had tore the rear A/C unit completly off the roof and didn't know it. He was cussing the manufaturer because there was wind coming in the hole and when he turned it on was not getting any cold air and could not hear it running. Another guy had what you want to call a high end 5er that had a leaky roof. Problem was the fellow had stuffed his unit in a space that was not big enough and ripped a hole in the roof. Another fellow kept complaining about the sewer stink in his unit, and not until the black tank overflowed the toilet did he understand that he had two tanks and had to drain both, but it sure was a spendy, fancy trailer. 
If I spent all my time in my back yard trying to find problems I would imagine I could find plenty and that goes for any make, model or price of unit. 
Biggest problem I had with my Cherokee was it came with no ladder to get on the roof. So I put one on for the purpose of maybe finding a potential problem before I had to get on this forum and complain. I had more problems with my second 5er that was $40,000.00 more expensive than this Cherokee. My Cherokee used two bottles of propane in 8 days while up camping and my last fiver used two bottles of propane every three days, and it was more spendy than this model. And it was colder this year. 
My opinion is that the first time RVer should not be led to think that the more money they spend the less the problems will be. The first time RVer should instead be guided to understand that every RV owner has the responsibility to inspect there unit whenever possible and fix what needs to be fixed, or find an experienced person that can tell them how or will fix it. 
My experience (of course I am in an entry level RV) the first thing any RVer wants to tell you is how much they spent on there RV, or they have read somewhere that the RV they are in is the best, or worse of all they have read posts that give them all the information they need to be an expert in a very short time. I feel I am the first line of defense in keeping my unit in great shape. Second is my dealer. If my dealer is not standing behind and serviceing what he sells then it does not matter what he sells you are going to have problems. 
So before I go here is a bit of advice to all you first time RV buyers, (but keep in mind this is from a guy that has only been camping since the early 60's and I am currently in an entry level RV, and probably don't know a thing about what I am talking about.) Anyone that has a million posts here does not make them an expert, the guy that has made one or two posts is probably spending more time in his unit, or is out inspecting his unit, or like me just got back and now I will go out and winterize my unit. If you don't want issues with anything you buy, don't buy anything. If you know nothing about RV's then start small, if you don't feel you can pull or park a 20 footer don't buy a 36 footer so you can brag to the guy next to you in a 25 footer. If you are going to go from campground to campground save your money and try motels. If you are going to be in the mountains don't buy light colored carpet. And last but not least if you have more money than you know what to do with and feel that you need the biggest, fanciest, most expensive unit you can buy then remember you will need to pick the biggest, fanciest, most expensive places to park it so you can spend your day comparing it to the guy next door to justify your purchase. Try not to park next to a guy like me with an entry level RV as I will be out enjoying the mountains and I won't have time to listen to your bragging on how much you spent for it. 
Hope all of you that are done RVing for the year had a great time. Hope all of you that are snowbirding and still RVing are haveing a good time. And to all of you I hope you have a great Thanksgiving. And to all of you wondering if your RV is a good one or not, come to Idaho and follow me around for the summer. If you have only a minimal amount of problems by the end of the year you bought a good one.   Happy Camping.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hot damn, now I've posted too many times in my 13 years of full-timing and camping since the early 60's.  Seems I haven't been out and about enough or I've taken my computer with me and haven't really been RVing.  Gee, guess I'll just have to throw the computer away since I'm living in my RV full-time.
Oh, well as I said on my last post, it isn't about wheather you buy a high end or entry level RV, it's about the manufacturers quality control program.  I guess some people read what they want in a post or don't comprehend what they read. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## minerz

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I realize that DL just trying to throw a differant curve at it for those first timers that don't quite understand that RVing is not for everyone. But for those of us that owning, maintaining, and getting sometimes where others aren't there is nothing like it. And also for those that haven't shoveled three feet of snow off the ground so you can pitch a tent and then live in it for a month, about any kind of an RV is like moving from Motel 6 to the Hilton. I guess I get tired ( and don't get me wrong it is not every case, but there are a lot of folks that expect an RV to be just like living at home so they don't conserve water, can't figure why the toilet is getting full so fast, and the propane or gasoline in the generator doesn't stay on the full mark. Guess I am one of the lucky ones that every problem I have had, has not put a damper in the ability to get out where I want to go and just enjoy. Have a good one.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Certainly no one is questioning anyone's experiences. It is just too easy to read some meaning into words that the writer didn't mean to be there.

Why don't we just let this Forest River thread sit here for those that are researching and/or buying an RV?

There's plenty of info for anyone that wants to read it without bumping it to the top. All they have to do is run a search, and they'll find it.


----------



## Kirk

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

minerz

Your choice of language isn't appreciated, even though you do seem to "know it all."

Like it or not, Forest River has poor ratings by many rating organizations and not nearly the reputation that many other manufacturers have. If you don't like people making new RV buyers aware of that, you are going to have problems. This thread began with a series of posts by people who have owned Forest River products and have not been satisfied with them. If you feel the need to tell your positive story, by all means feel free. Just don't make personal attacks on the folks who frequent this group because they have a different opinion than yours.


----------



## minerz

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I was not trying to "know it all" but merely pointing out that in my opinion the owner is the first line of defense. I am sincerely sorry if I have offended anyone. That was not my intention. As this is a thread to bad mouth FR and I at this time can not do that then I am in the wrong forum. Happy camping to all and to all a goodnight.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Ho, Ho, Ho.  Whoops not suppose to say that even if it's the season to be Jolly. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Time to move on and get in the Christmas mood.  I tend to type to fast sometimes and my posts get a little edgy.  Remember this thread is an actual history of problems by some FR owners and opinions expressed by some forum members about FR.


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Guess I am one of those that has made too many post  and this will be my last post on this subject.  Well shouldn't make that comment as I belive in freedom to express your opinion. Sorry if I stepped on somes toes by calling their units entry level.  I have also had most ever kind of rv and started in a tent.  All served their purpose at the time.  I agree that no unit no matter the price is no better than the care that it has been given. I agree that if you are buying a unit for the first time you shoule read all the post possible on any make that you are buting and then make up your own mind. Different year models might make a difference.  Quality control is a problem in all units IMO.  Just aprice we pay for mass production and yes I think quality control needs improvement.. Age has something to do we how we camp. I have a HR Vacationer MH which I consider a entry level MH. Nothing wrong with entry level.  It's all I can afford, well can't even afford that, but I will own some kind Of rv as long as we can go. Some of us take along computers with us as some will take their guns to hunt with. I personally care nothing for hunting with a gun.  Rather shoot the animal with a camera.  No, I have no problem at all with hunting as I have done that in the past. We on here have had great communcation with computers and disagree with each others OPINIONS.  What we all should remember it is just eachs personel opinions and not etched in stone.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Actually I started camping without a tent or most the time without a sleeping bag courtesy of IMO the best camp masters in the world (USMC).  However, I don't use that experience in any way to temper my posts on the RV FORUM.  Because this forum is about RVing and not roughing it in the great outdoors.   :laugh:  :bleh:  

For clarity on the subject of using 2 or 3 warranty problems as a gage of what a quality manufactured entry or high level RV should not exceed in order to be considered a high quality product, I only meant on initial delivery and during the first year of a warranty.  As any RV or vehicle gets older it will experience many more problems that will need to be addressed by the owner and not blamed on the manufacturer.


----------



## benwd

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

"Your choice of language isn't appreciated, even though you do seem to "know it all." 

kirk----you_saying someone else is a 'know it all'????????

minerz--Your post was right on--although 'black tank' would have been more appropriate in an rv forum.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES





> benwd - 11/23/2007  2:21 PM  "Your choice of language isn't appreciated, even though you do seem to "know it all."   kirk----you_saying someone else is a 'know it all'????????  minerz--Your post was right on--although 'black tank' would have been more appropriate in an rv forum.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



C Nash, twice you have called FR products "entry level". Well, they do make a lot of entry level trailers. Salem, Sierra, Cherokee and more, but they would not want Cardinal or Cedar Creek called that. The problem is, they have problems also. I know one couple who left what I sell for Cedar Creek. They are VERY sorry. Last summer it stayed at the dealer more than they were able to use it. 

I am not trying to knock FR here, no one is perfect, and if a buyer thinks he will buy a perfect RV, he needs to thinks again. The real difference in manufactures is how they handle their problems. As everyone here knows, I have sold Gulf Stream products for about 7 years now. They are not perfect, but boy do they back up their product. I sold a 2003 Innsbruck and the slideouts have leaked some. (There is also the fact the owner did NO maintenance.) The trailer was returned to Gulf Stream a few weeks ago, by us, and it will be returned to me on Monday. The trailer is way out of warranty, but Gulf Stream installed two NEW slideouts, installed new carpet, fixed a weak area in the floor and paid freight both ways at NO CHARGE to the customer. Now that is customer support. (edit:there were no lawyers, lawsuits, etc.to make them do this, just customer goodwill)

On the other side of the coin, there are MANY Gulf Stream trailers out there that I have not seen again after selling them. We have many returning customers who would not buy anything else. 

One of the last Keystone trailers I sold had an $11.00 capacitor in the AC go bad at 13 months. Keystone has a 12 month warranty. They would not do a d--n thing even though Coleman has a 2 year warranty. I had to go to Coleman direct to get an $11.00 part sent to me for free. 

I have sold SunnyBrook a year now. Honestly they seem to be just as good as Gulf Stream about backing their product. Time will tell if I say that 6 years from now, but I am headed to the RV Convention in Kentucky next week, and I am planning to sign up to sell the Bristol Bay for SunnyBrook also.


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

My only reply to this ,, I have an entry level MH 40ft Tiffin ,, and yes i am a know it all    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
sorry had to do that    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:
I can't consent on any TT due to the fact that i have never had one ,, had converted vans and then a pickup and camper and all the rest were class a ,,, but even with them ,, they be probs ,,,, if everyone really looked at their new stick home ,,, yes u'r gonna find probs ,,, it's built by a human ,, yes a living being ,, and i don't care who u are ,, u'r gonna make a mistake ,, and then there are some that don't give a flip ,, their only in it for the paycheck ,, and those are the ones that ruin the hole rv industrie for all of us ,, and bty the factory should have a better quality control but they don't ,, corporate wants the big money ,, so push out as many as u can as fast as u can ,, just get the money form the sale , and we'll worry about issues later ,, have seen it more than once and then some  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  
but from the sounds of it we should put this to rest agian ,, untill the next time ,, then we'll fire up the cannon again on this subject ,, now who want's ice cream  :question:  :question:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



So, not only do I have an entry level Travel Trailer, I have the dreaded FR TT. My Sierra FR TT has been great since 2000. We never had to have one thing fixed on it after delivery. Guess we are the lucky ones. Darn, I should have bought a lottery ticket on the same day we purchased are FR! We might be able to afford one of them there fancy motor homes or fifth wheels. Shucks! We sure did miss the boat!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Did not mean to step on your toes Snowbird.  I am glad you have had no problems.  I used to sell the Sierra along with Salem.  I have a used Sierra on my lot right now and it is a very nice trailer.  Like I said, a lot of the "entry level" trailers we sell have zero problems.


----------



## *scooter*

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Boy this subject makes for some interesting reading.   I hope I don't get mis understood. !!

 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

If u get misunderstood , then i'm with u ,, but i can't comment on all the above post due to the fact that i have never owned a TT ,, but have worked on a few and this product ,,,,,, i won't comment about ,,, just had to many stupid repair stuff on them ,,,, now i'll get misunderstood on this post ,, oh well ,, i guess i'm an outlaw  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

The point of this thread is that we were asked for our OPINION on a certain RV product/manufacturer.  When the opinion is provided, there seems to be a lot of people who really didn't want the opinion.  Most people that ask if a certain brand is any good as they have either bought one or are going to buy one, really don't want to hear anything negative about the product.  However, there are some really good RV's and some really bad ones.  It doesn't really matter if they are entry level or top of the line.  

From the number of negative replies on FR it seems to be a product that the potential buyer should research extensively before buying.  Even if the FR RV costs less than the competitor's model, price doesn't matter much if you have it in the shop getting repaired when you wanted to go RVing.  This is just my opinion and I'm welcome to it. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Go DL ,, GO  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
sorry had to do that  :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I agree DL.  Really was just trying to play the  :evil:  here and thought others with FR would chime in.  Never knew that it would hit the chip on somes shoulders when I mentioned entry level because all of mine including the now "HUGE"  32ft :laugh: MH have been considered entry woops "entry" level units. Never bothered me what I owned or others had.
Ken I doubt that FR would care any more about me mistakely calling their units "entry" level than you accussing them of not honoring warranty. I'm sure they don't consider their top of the line MH entry level either.
Now Kirk is accused of knowing all just because he is willing to offer his opinion and experience free and I have made to many post  and I guess DL has smelled to much Diesel smoke :laugh: and I'm to full oooof         TURKEY


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Ok ,, now how about a nice game of Chess  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

There is no RV manufacturer that I have ever heard of who is so bad that they have no satisfied customers nor are there any so good that they have no unhappy ones. But reputations are a product of voting with the majority view tending to create either a good one or a bad one. As far as I can see in this thread, there seem to be two who post with positive opinions. The majority seem to feel otherwise. I fail to see why so many owners take offense in differing opinions, as though somehow those who feel differently were attacking them personally. 

Having never owned any product from Forest River and with no plans to do so, I only know what I read on the forums and a little from what I have actually seen, along with the experience of those I do know who have owned their products.


----------



## benwd

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Kirk, you said, 

"I fail to see why so many owners take offense in differing opinions, as though somehow those who feel differently were attacking them personally."

The thread was a fair discussion up until page 4 where you referred to another poster as a 'know it all' and then folks got a little testy. You were the first on this thread to attack someone personally and now your last post questions personal attacks.
What's that all about?


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 11/24/2007  8:25 AM  Did not mean to step on your toes Snowbird.  I am glad you have had no problems.  I used to sell the Sierra along with Salem.  I have a used Sierra on my lot right now and it is a very nice trailer.  Like I said, a lot of the "entry level" trailers we sell have zero problems.




You didn't step on my toes Grandview. As I said before, maybe I'm the lucky one. I got mine in 2000 so maybe they were made better then. Although I will admit to wishing I had taken more time in choosing an RV. If I had my druthers, I'd get a fifth wheel with my own floor plan, but I'm sure having a custom made fifth wheel would be more than I could stand to pay, lol. I haven't had a trailer payment in three years, so that's my great incentive to stick with what I currently have. Makes camping so much cheaper when your RV is paid for!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey Snowbirdinflight, That's for sure.  I like my HitchHiker even more now that it's paid for. :laugh:


----------



## Kirk

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

SnowbirdInFlight

We all buy what we can afford and it is a sure thing that folks with deep pockets usually get more than us average folks. You sound like you feel as we did when we were last asked by a sales person what he had that might interest us. I told him that most everything he had shown us had one feature that there is no way we would accept. He quickly told us to just name the feature and he was sure that they could remove it from most anything he had in stock if that was all that stood in the way of us buying. Just what was it that I didn't want with a new motorhome? When I told him that we would not buy any RV that comes with a payment book, for some reason he excused himself and left!


----------



## benwd

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

kirk, I was hoping to get a response to my last post but maybe you didn't look back to see it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

There you go again, benwd. It is getting to be pretty obvious ...


----------



## benwd

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Well texas, There are a few folks on the forums who have appointed themselves experts and then insult others for having a point of view. If no one ever called them on it they would just do it more and there would be more of them. So, it is a good thing to challenge these folks from time to time when they act like that, wouldn't you say?


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

This isn't a forum for debate. It is an RV forum. We all express our opinions, pass along our experiences and it is always difficult to turn thoughts and experience into typewritten words. It seems to me that constantly challenging one person tends to get the thread (and forum) off topic, and we all lose.

It seems to me that the personal debates should be taken off the forum and onto other more appropriate venues.

That's my opinion and you are entitled to yours. I won't bother the forum again on this subject.


----------



## Ironhead

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hello Friends, my name is Rob and i've been reading your forum for a few weeks now. i've been educated and entertained, thank you very much! My wife Hannah and I are in the market for a new fifth wheel and I have a few questions I need honest answers for so I can't ask a dealer. Briefly, my background in camping; My folks had a small class c for vacations and weekends when I was a kid. I've been tent camping for the last 20 yrs or so with every comfort including the kitchen sink. I've borrowed and rented a few small class c rigs, and  Hannah and I lived in a 24ft class c for two months while remodeling an investment property.(Cozy unit, but we had a great time.) My intent is to use our camper for extended periods traveling across the country, exploring, meeting new friends, and mabey even working a little bit to keep my bennifits current.(I'm an Ironworker by trade)  I've been reserching rvs and everything related for just about a year now, but it's just about crunch time and I have to make a decision. Based on quality, value, floor plan, manufacturer integrity, price, and what I can tow. (06 dodge 2500, Yes, I too love the smell of diesel) I'm leaning towards a Montana. I'm sorry for being so long winded with my history but my question is, what's your opinion on Grand Junctions? I'm not overly impressed with Dutchman on paper and not too many dealers selling them. Dealers tell me they're "exclusive". They are beautiful units but dealers i talked to are red flagged sub standard shysters (from what i learned from googling them) What gives? Opinions?    Thanx for the help and again sorry for the novel.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey Ironhead, welcome to the forum.  Grand Junction.  I take it that is a Dutchman brand.  The manufactures change names every other year so it is hard to keep up with Model names.  Personally I rate the Dutchman lower than the Montana  I'm sure that will bring the Dutchman owners out of the woodwork.  However, based on personal observations and material read over the last few years I don't think too highly of Dutchman or Jayco products.  JUST MY OPINION.  Based on the same type observations and material read, I think the Montana's are a fairly good product.  In fact, if I were ever to consider buying a new home (RV), which is highly unlikely, I would look real close at the Montana.

Originally they were priced in the lower middle 5th wheel category, but I have noticed the cost of the units slowly creeping up to the upper middle price range.  I guess that's what happens when you make a RV that is popular.  They tend to load them down with all options at the factory and the cost keep going up as more options are offered.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

It's time to bring you out of hiding again.  Hee,hee,hee.      :bleh:  :approve:  :evil:


----------



## Kirk

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey DL.

   How come you are such a "lover" of the Forest River products? You must really want one?  :evil:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Think that diesel fume is really getting to DL. :laugh:


----------



## deniloo

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

My parents were always willing to give their advice and opinions and I was always free to take what I wanted and ignore the rest. *(That is when I was aadult and on my own! Now when I was a kid that was a different story!)* Anyway.... Seems that's how this forum should be too. I can listen to all the opinions but will do what I want in the end. I don't take offense to the opinions. Might make me think twice about buying a certain make of RV but then again I might think *I'M *the know it all and buy it anyway. Hope you all have a Happy and *PEACEFUL *New Year!


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

ok form now on DL is not allowed out byhimself before 8am and after 10 pm ,, and all keys  to the truck will be stored in a safe at the front gate of where ever he is staying ,, I think he needs to detox off the Cummins fumes JK  :clown:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Rod, think I got DLs problem figured out. HE GOT PASSED BY A FORD PULLING A FR PRODUCT  :laugh: :evil: :disapprove:


----------



## H2H1

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

now Nash the FW wasn'tfor FLEETWOOD was it? should it have been FR.


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Thanks Hollis.  Brain was not keeping up with my one finger that I type with :laugh:  I went back and corrected the post. I think


----------



## insider

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

To all following this thread,I'm a Forest River employee,(cant say where), but I can say in my opinion, that all FR cares about is the money, and most of my fellow workers only care about their paychecks. maybe warren buffet ought to come take a look, I'm also an RVer, would never buy an FR piece.


----------



## Kerri

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey insider
 I have a question. I am one of those people who own a Forest River Toy hauler. It's a 06 model. Now, I'm also a 1 year old at camping and with a camper (I gave up tents). I have not had one problem with this. Am I just lucky? Or did things change? Every time I read post like this I just loose it. I run out to the camper and check things out. I must sound anal when I post stuff on here. 
Kerri


----------



## minerz

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Kerri,
I won't make this long and drawn out, as I did that the last time I posted and the post didn't go to well. I own a Forest River Cherokee. I have had minor problems, but nothing that my dealer didn't take care. I am only talking about a loose fitting on the Front landing gear. This is not our first 5er and I must say I have had less problems with the FR than some of the others that cost thousands more. I believe there are a few other posts in this section of folks that haven't had any problems either. But on the other hand their are folks that have had major problems with FR products. So don't feel alone at least we know there are at least two good units out here, and as long as one of them is mine I am having a good day. Happy camping.


----------



## Kerri

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Thanks for the reply. That makes me feel better. My set up is what I have been looking for, only took me 21/2 years to find what I truly wanted.
Happy Camping back at ya
Kerri


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey Kerri, glad you are happy and satisfied.  We just try to pass on what we have observed and heard.  Some times it is good info, sometimes not.  I'm sure there are lots of happy "03/04" Ford 6.0L Power Stroke owners also.  We just try to advise forum members to take a good close look if they are contemplating buying a questionable product.  Heck sometimes you can get a lemon when you buy the top of the line supposedly best product going.


----------



## hertig

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

A good Forest River is just fine.  And a good dealer may be able to take care of reasonable problems, which most manufacturers have some of.  If your unit doesn't have problems and you like it and your dealer, don't sweat it.

However it seems that Forest River has a higher percentage and severity of problems than many other manufacturers, and that  many FR dealers are not 'good', and/or FR does not support the dealers adequately.  So if you don't have a FR currently, getting one without extensive inspection is riskier than from many other manufacturers.  

Note that you can get serious problems from just about any manufacturer; the difference is in the percentage of units with significant flaws, and how far the manufacturer will go to 'fix' your problems.


----------



## WildWillyToo

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I'd like to make one point for all of you to consider......
FR has approx 20% of the TT & 5er market, and they have for a couple of years. That means 20% of ALL the Travel Trailers and Fifth Wheels, made in the last few years, were made by them. 
Now it stands to reason that more units made mean more potential problems and more potential complaints.

I've been in the RV biz for over 30 years....and am currently a FR dealer, as well as Coachmen, R-Vision, & Gulfstream. FR doesn't have any higher percentage of problems than any of the rest. In fact, I'd venture to say they have a lower percentage than most. I have more trouble with R-vision stuff than I do FR and we sell FR 5/1 over R-vision.

Anyways, that's my 2 cents worth of comments and experience....

Happy New Year


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

2 cents worth taking note of.  Good info.


----------



## minerz

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Thanks Camper Tech,
That is good information. I have found a lot of little problems in all the TT's and 5er's I have owned. Little problems that could have turned into big ones if not addressed and taken care of. Most of them were just a matter of a little dab of calk, glue, or insulation foam. I for one do not run my unit back to the dealer everytime I see a piece of molding coming loose, or basicly just something that I can fix rather than spending the time and fuel running it back for the dealer to take care of. To me it is like buying a new truck and never changing the oil. I will agree that some items need to be addressed by the dealer, but in my case I haven't found much I couldn't fix right here at the house. I think it is important for the new RVer to understand that a good "walk around and a look at the roof" is something that comes with buying and owning an RV. We spend most of our time out in the mountains so I like to be familiar with my unit so if I find something not working quite right I can fix it rather than pulling up and running to the dealer and ruining a good trip. I just never have owned anything that didn't need some sort of attention in one place or another. I learned along time ago that the most expensive is not necessarily the best, and does not mean it needs less attention. Thanks again for your input. Happy camping.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



Well I get really tired of all the Forest River bashing. I mean enough is enough. As I've said before - I bought my 38 foot Sierra TT by FR in 2000 and haven't had any trouble in the 7 years we've had it - other than the normal wear and tear stuff. Like the booth seats are in need of a reupholster, but  that is normal since we live in it full time and it gets a lot of use. Outside of that, it's been a great place to live for us.

I wouldn't get on here and bash any one else's brand of RV, so, could we stop the FR bashing? Please.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Nobody is bashing FR.  We are expressing our opinion when asked about certain brands.  i do believe I've heard you express your opinion a time or two.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

You don't have to READ the posts ...


----------



## insider

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

My only advice to all of you is: Go on a plant tour and see some of the people that build your rigs- Forest River is the only MFG that does NOT do drug testing-I get a little scared by some of the line workers at my plant.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES





> DL Rube - Nobody is bashing FR.  We are expressing our opinion when asked about certain brands.  i do believe I've heard you express your opinion a time or two.







> TexasCLOD - You don't have to READ the posts.





Typical -


----------



## Kirk

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Snowbird,

Check out the "ignore" feature under the "user profile" of anyone you don't care to read. It's really easy!


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



Yer gonna hurt yer punkin' haid doin' dat! :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Why would anyone care what anyone else said about the product they purchased if THEY were happy with it.  Golly gee, I hope you posters don't start bad mouthing Dodge CTDs or make fun of how good the Dodge diesel smoke smells. My "feelings would be hurt".  Gee, I think I heard somebody say something like that recently.  :evil:  :evil: I know it's just a dumb emoticon, but it's the best I can do. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

DL has a Dodge CTD :question:  :question:  :question: 
And he smells the smoke  :question:  :question:  :question: 
Now what kinda idiot does that ,, i have never in my life heard of that    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown: 
How that DL ,, enough bashing ,, or do u need more form Nash  :laugh:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Rod, not going to make DL mad at me cause he said somewhere that he might go back to Ohio to add a cummins engine in the weight room for them Buckeyes and let them smell the fumes to see if that would help them beat the SEC schools.   :laugh:  :evil: and besides he might come up through Alabama if I make him mad and pullute this fine pure country air here in Gods country with DOGDE fumes :angry:    :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Now would Dl do that ,, i don't think so ,, he's still mad at the Nasa guy's    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:     :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

see Nash i told u so  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Yep. he done gone and messed up nassa by puting that cummins on the space shuttle and now the russians are gonna beat us to the moon for shore.   :laugh: but don't tell Dl I said that. :laugh:  He might missunderstand and get all rilled over nuthing :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey DL,
This might outta be a new thread, but have you heard a new Dodge Diesel, the 5.7 version?  We put a fifth wheel in one yesterday and we did not hear it either.  I swear some gas engines are louder.  I was impresed!!!!


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Ken, you sure the Dogde was cranked up    :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Yep, it was running.
Since this thread is dedicated to Forest River, good or bad, I started a new thread on the Dodge engine. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Think you got it in the right place Ken with all the bad post. :laugh:  :laugh:   All the Dogdes I have heard sounded like ten mechanics in the engine with hammers   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

That is what my '97 and '02 sounded like, guess they got some help from GM. :evil:  :evil:  Quiet now.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

My "03" is fairly quite. :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Bet DL has done snook a duramax engine in that dogde


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

HELP :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Prospective RV Buyers:  A good way to get an indication of how good a RV product and how well its manufacture or dealer responds to problems is to subscribe to TrailerLife or MotorHome depending on which type of RV you plan on buying.  Check out the RV Action Line in each magazine for problems associated with different products and manufactures.  This should be done for a least 1 year before choosing an RV.  

Reference:  TrailerLife Magazine, Dec 2007, RV Action Line, Page 16, Service Inconsistency, Cedar Creek Day Dreamer by Forest River.


----------



## H2H1

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

there you go Ken, giving him the big head about the dodge diesel. now we want get any rest.


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

agree Hollis    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I subscribe to Trailer Life and read the Action Line each month.  Glad to say that I have never read anything about Gulf Stream or SunnyBrook.  Not saying they have never been talked about, I just have not read it.


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Damn ,, ken knows how to read ,, now u'r one up on DL ,, JK  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

You had better not rile DL, he will smoke up the Florida panhandle! :evil:


----------



## brodavid

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

So that is what the news from Florida about all the smoke is about. DL's smoke, I thought it was a wildfire in the glades.  JK, love you guys and gals,
msjackie


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Kenneth, you are on the right track.  When you don't read about problems with a particular RV or manufacturer it gives you a warm feeling in your belly.  Almost as good as Dodge Diesel Smoke.  When you read about all the problems an RV is experiencing it definitely requires a good dose of Dodge Diesel Smoke to make the bad vibes about that product go away (especially if you own one). :evil:     :bleh:


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

DL that was good  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Folks I truly hate to beat a dead horse over the head.  However, the very first problem I came across in the Action line in my brand new Feb Highways magazine was about a Cedar Creek 5th Wheel by Forest River.  There has got to be a problem with the Manufacturer to be having so many problems.   Caveat Emptor (Buyer Beware)  All you happy Forest River owners have lucked out.   Just my opinion. :laugh:


----------



## cwrobson

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Just getting a foot in the door - we spent  the last two days off & on reading this thread from the beginning - didn't see much of Sandpiper (by FR).  According to the brochure (!) it is a "luxury" coach, not an "entry level", and the construction is quality, with "laminated vacuum bonded aluminum sidewalls" among other things.  But we have to join the ranks of those who have had many problems - see our post on RV.net forum, Travel Trailers, General Q&A, Sandpiper problems - with our 2007 321FKD.  Anyone else having trouble with 2007 Sandpiper TT's?


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey cwrobson, welcome to the forum.  Thanks for the info on FR Sandpiper TT.  Don't get on RV.net too often as they tend to flame each other all the time.  When I do get on I always get them riled over the definition of a real full-timer. :laugh:  :evil:   They have no sense of humor. :bleh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Mr DL, I thought the only people you riled are the owners of the "other" engine. 
I am sure no one really gets riled for long, david and I like to hear both sides of the story and learn the ups and downs on all the
types of RV's and the good with the bad. It is mostly Personal Opinion mixed with knowhow thrown in with experience that makes this forum the best.
God Bless you all

msjackie


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Dang it.  My finger slipped on the reply button.  I'm sorry. :clown:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Nice goin, DL.. :laugh:


----------



## McDonalds

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I am on my second FR Sierra (the dealer took back the first one and gave me a new one), let me tell you about problems. Both of my sierras have flexing cracking issues up in the front neck and I continue to have problems. I know of eight such trailers with the same issue and there doesn't seem to be a fix for these problems. The one dealer I talked with bought back seven Sandpipers and finally dropped FR all together.(four million dollar contract). All I can say is that I will never buy another Sierra or Sandpiper ever again. Hell I am still trying to get my money back for the one that I have. This is a bigger problem than people realize and I hope no one else has to go through what we have gone through in the past two years. I think the only way to get any satisfaction is for everyone who has these problems to get together and take legal action against FR.


----------



## morriscrazy

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

My question is what year are the Sierras?  I have a 2006 FR Cherokee that was built in 2005, and have had no structural damage.  Just curious, since I am seeing a lot of issues being discussed about FR campers.


----------



## McDonalds

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

My first one was 2006 and my current one is 2008. Not all people who have had problems with Sierras are bullys and Snowbird if you had gone through what I know a lot of us have and are going through I guarantee you would have a different perspective of Sierras and a different perspective of us.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES





> McDonalds - 4/2/2008  2:02 PM  My first one was 2006 and my current one is 2008. Not all people who have had problems with Sierras are bullys and Snowbird if you had gone through what I know a lot of us have and are going through I guarantee you would have a different perspective of Sierras and a different perspective of us.





Nor did I say they were. I'm sure there are problems with FR products just like there are problems with Winnebagos, and other brands. The problem is that some people on this board delight in making others miserable by continuously putting their rig down over and over and over. It isn't much fun for the person being harassed. Of course as soon as I start to fight back and stand up to the bullies they all went running and crying to the mods. Seems like the boys  can dish it out but not take it. Double standard. As I have said before just because I have one I like and have had for almost eight years with no problems doesn't give them the right to pick on me for it. They need to get another hobby or another target to bully. I guess it makes them feel like big men to pick on a woman over the internet. Sad little men.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey Snowbird, nobody singled you out.  What difference does it make if you own a FR product and it's good.  Nobody ever said your TT was bad.  All I ever said was buyer beware.  Meaning you could get one of the bad ones.  I think a warning is in order if a product seems to be giving owners a problem and the manufacturer hasn't been helping them.

Why do you care as long as your FR product has been giving you good service.  Don't take it personal.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

DL, 
I agree with you, but you know the more you stir it, the more it stinks.  

I agree that NO ONE has been singled out, but a few, apparently have very thin skin.  We have all said that we were glad that Snow Bird has a GREAT trailer, they just won't accept the fact that not all FR's are as good.  I have held back from talking about the Sandpiper we had on my lot last week or all the Cardinals the local dealer is trying to fix.  I, AGAIN, am glad that their FR has been a trouble free trailer, I just hope that their NEXT FR will be just as good.  Time will tell.

I really don't understand why some threads have gone so bad lately.  This is a FORUM.  Everybody is entitled to their OPINION.  Not all will like all opinions, but you might just have to live with it.  I guess if you don't like what you read, the Internet is a huge place.  

Lately, the fun here has gone somewhere else.  What was done to Tex is absolutely intolerable.  He has contributed to this forum, with over 1,250 posts, and I am glad he is here.  I consider him a friend even though we have not met face to face, YET.


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

BIG AMEN ,, let's put this FR to rest ,, i am like u Ken ,, the humor has gone right out the door ,, I don't approve of any users being bullied ,, i know some will say i'm taking sides ,, but Tex did get us a nice little chat room going ,, and yes it worked ,, i moderated for him and it was good ,,, but there agian we got complaints on the chat room about registering ,, now the way i see it all user's had to register here ,, so what's the diff ,, my point being ,, we are rver's and i hope that we like to rv ,, and this is what this forum is about ,, RV's ,, so if we have a prob ,, we come here ,, there is more info here ,, than i have seen on any other places for rving ,, but the bashing and foul language has to stop ,, there are family's cking this place out ,,, now can we all PLEASE agree on one thing ,, an opinion is an opinion ,,, take it or leave it ,, i myself if i don't like the opinion ,, i don't reply back ,, but when it comes to bashing our elder rver's here (the ones that started this place ) then yes i have an opinion ,, but agian it's mine ,, so take it or leave it ,, agian JMO    :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Amen


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES





> DL Rupper - 4/2/2008  8:08 PM  Hey Snowbird, nobody singled you out.  What difference does it make if you own a FR product and it's good.  Nobody ever said your TT was bad.  All I ever said was buyer beware.  Meaning you could get one of the bad ones.  I think a warning is in order if a product seems to be giving owners a problem and the manufacturer hasn't been helping them.  Why do you care as long as your FR product has been giving you good service.  Don't take it personal.



Well, actually you did single me out, you just won't admit it because you wouldn't want to show your cronies in crime that you are man enough to admit you were wrong and being a bully. But, I will be the better person and say - fresh start.

 You go ahead and voice your opinion and I will voice mine. Just don't go running to 'momma moderator' if I defend myself.

 And as I said, I don't suffer from the illusion that any one brand has no faults. I've just always maintained that I have had no problems with MY SIERRA FROM FOREST RIVER! You men just can't accept that because you choose to bash that brand and ONLY that brand. 

You started that harassment only when you all saw that I had one and was satisfied with it. You then sought every opportunity to put me and my TT down. You, of course, won't be man enough to admit it, but you took pleasure in harassing me and my rig. I have never put anyone's rig down or tried to demean their choice of RV. 

Why do you think you have the right to continue to bring up the FR product threads even after no one has responded to them for months? You say your finger 'slipped' on the reply button! You know you brought up the thread again and again just to provoke and harass me. You should be ashamed of yourself, but that would be asking you to be human.


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

ok ,, now i'm involved ,, is there an end to this ??? YES U HAVE a good FR product ,, ,, so let's keep it at that ,, i have alot to say but i'll keep hush about it ,,, but i can say this ,,, the bashing is all wrong ,,, PERIOD ,, and u can bash me if u like but this is the end for me ,, and yes we have been told to keep hush hush on this ,, so i am ,, i'm not knocking FR in any way ,, just standing up for the other user's on here that post an OPINION ,, i'm done  :sleepy:


----------



## H2H1

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Great Rod amen to Ken and DL put it to rest.


----------



## 

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

As campertech stated, if FR has 20% of the market. Then doesn't it follow that they would have about 20% of the complaints? Also, a happy customer tells one person, an unhappy customer tells 10.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Snowbird, You don't know me from Adam. If we were to meet face to face, we would probably get along just fine, but on here you have a big chip on your shoulder. Don't know where you get off calling me dishonest. I feel like I have given lots of good (usually) advise here and I almost never ask for a sale. If I made my living on this forum, I could not afford to turn my computer on. You and a couple of others are the apples that are ruining the whole basket. Don't bother responding to this, I won't see it. You are being IGNORED from me from now on.You can take great pride that you are the first on my ignorelist.


----------



## H2H1

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

AMEN Ken, great reply, First let me say I think you are very honest and truthful. I personally would like to say thank you for helping us all out on this forum.


----------



## H2H1

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

WHAT I was trying to say in post before. I would like to say thank you KEN for being a very honest person. I would also like to say personally thanks you for helping us all out on the forum. You and Rod have saved a lot of us a lot on money, and you do it for free, Why it's who you are that why, a very honest person. I am glad I joined this forum. god bless you and yours.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Not only does Ken offer real advice for free, but his advertising dollars help support this forum and allow RVUSA to provide it for us to use.

The thing about getting advice from Ken @ Grandview Trailer Sales is that it is usually being offered to the newbies that really need good advice to get started in the right direction.


----------



## H2H1

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Amen tex


----------



## dougandbeth

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Glad to see the dust is settline with the non sense


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey Ken certainly saved me taking my mh back to dealer for refer problem.  Heck Ken, you need to figure out how to invoice us because I know you saved me a bundle in fuel and time.  Thanks.  Its so nice having the ignore button in use.


----------



## Shadow

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Ken, Thanks for all the help you have given. Saved me a few dollars. Hope to meet you on one of my trips that way. May have my new truck by then.


----------



## dougandbeth

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I agree regarding the ignore button

Thanks all


----------



## Guest

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

well i'm not trying to pick a fight with u ,, but i am glad that u didn't really want to have the moderator delete u ,, stick around ,, we have fun somtimes  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## 6TOGO

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



> fishermanmalloy - 6/3/2007  6:44 PM
> 
> I have a 2001 Forest River Sierra and have just discovered a massive roof leak.  According to several other replies, this is an on-going problem.  From what I've been told, the travel trailers from 1999 to 2002 have a vinly roof with a wicking underneath the vinyl.  The top rails were not sealed at the factory which caused water to seep into the wicking and absorb like a sponge.  My roof has water damage about 8" wide from the front to the back on both sides.  The ceiling insulation is so wet you can ring it out.
> 
> Can anyone who has had the same problem tell me what happened and if they were able to resolve it?



I saw some buckled panels today and decided to saw 2' of ceiling away from the wall above the slide out. I was sickened by what I saw. 12" to 18" from the outer wall up the ceiling the whole length of the main compartment was wet. The insulation was soaked. The main ceiling beams are glue laminated particle board and are all soaked like a sponge full of water. 
The outside gutters are clear. There is no clear indication of how the water was getting the area wet until I read this post. 
This 30' FR sandpiper was my first trailer and will be my last. You should have seen the look on the faces of the kids when I told them our 4th of July camping trip was off for now until I can find another camper to borrow or rent. 
Thousands of dollars in  possible repairs could not come at a worse time.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



6TOGO, 

You say that this will be your last trailer. I hope you mean that this will be your last Forest River. Sorry to hear of your troubles, and I hope you don't give up RV'ing because of one trailer.

It is still one of the cheaper ways for a family to vacation and enjoy life.


----------



## 6TOGO

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 6/30/2008  9:38 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 6TOGO,
> 
> You say that this will be your last trailer. I hope you mean that this will be your last Forest River. Sorry to hear of your troubles, and I hope you don't give up RV'ing because of one trailer.
> 
> It is still one of the cheaper ways for a family to vacation and enjoy life.



I cannot believe in this day and age companies can turn out this poor quality crap. After looking at some Sportsman, Jaco and others, The roof construction and caulking caulk is similar to mine. I see no reason to go down this path again. There is one point I will make about the trailer. I and the previous owner have kept up with the inspection and roof repairs where necessary every year.  Eternabond is what I used to properly seal the roof vents, skylights, and other penetrations. I wish all companies would use this stuff from the beginning instead of the cheap crap that looks like someone bought from Menards.

I do think this will be my last travel trailer. We will be exploring the rental cabins and permanent trailers on our favorite campsites. One of my friends is in the camper business, and he even agrees the roof leak warranties are a joke. 

I was able to dry out the trailer with a couple of dehumidifiers and I taped the roof panels in place so we could continue on our vacation. My camper may make a decent Deer Hunting Shelter, but that is it. 
  Some of the best family times can be had on the campground and we will continue to go and if I hit the lotto, the Beaver Patriot Thunder would be on the "to buy" list.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Hey 6togo, it all depends on which manufacturer you go with.  Our 5 th wheel is going on 14 years old and is still holding up.  The floors are getting real squeaky, but still hanging in.  I think a person really needs to research what he intends to buy in a RV and not let emotion or whim do the buying.  Most RV's have a corresponding Internet forum that if you read between the lines on the posts you might be able to determine how good the product is.


----------



## Kirk

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

DL is right. There are well made RVs out there and they really are not that difficult to find if you do some serious home work first. But to just buy what looks best or is the least costly will usually not get a quality product. The fact is that you chose to buy from one of the manufacturers who have a weak reputation in the industry. 

While all, or nearly all RV manufacturers have at least some quality control problems, there are manufacturers who have long histories of factory support of the products that they build. Winnebago is one of those, along with numerous others.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES





> 6TOGO - 6/28/2008  9:06 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishermanmalloy - 6/3/2007  6:44 PM  I have a 2001 Forest River Sierra and have just discovered a massive roof leak.  According to several other replies, this is an on-going problem.  From what I've been told, the travel trailers from 1999 to 2002 have a vinly roof with a wicking underneath the vinyl.  The top rails were not sealed at the factory which caused water to seep into the wicking and absorb like a sponge.  My roof has water damage about 8" wide from the front to the back on both sides.  The ceiling insulation is so wet you can ring it out.  Can anyone who has had the same problem tell me what happened and if they were able to resolve it?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some buckled panels today and decided to saw 2' of ceiling away from the wall above the slide out. I was sickened by what I saw. 12" to 18" from the outer wall up the ceiling the whole length of the main compartment was wet. The insulation was soaked. The main ceiling beams are glue laminated particle board and are all soaked like a sponge full of water.  The outside gutters are clear. There is no clear indication of how the water was getting the area wet until I read this post.  This 30' FR sandpiper was my first trailer and will be my last. You should have seen the look on the faces of the kids when I told them our 4th of July camping trip was off for now until I can find another camper to borrow or rent.  Thousands of dollars in  possible repairs could not come at a worse time.
Click to expand...




Well, I have a 2000 FR Sierra (built in 1999) that has been great for us. We have had no problems with it since we bought it. I think it might be the year it was made. After Katrina I think the quality of trailers went down. Not just FR but all models.



We have had no problems with ours except for the natural wear and tear on the material on the furniture.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

We had a Cardinal come in today that needed a new awning.  Delamination was all over this trailer.  If the window was taken out of one of the slideouts, the fiberglass would fall off.

We also worked on a Wildcat that had been backed into something.  We fixed the hole, but delamination was all over that one also.


----------



## JGS

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

SnowbirdInFlight, you can consider yourself very lucky.  I have a 2002 Cardinal with a leak from the back roof corner all the way to the floor boards in my kitchen.  Cost of repairs are going to be $4 to $5,000.00.  I sure hadn't bargained for that.


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

and the topic goes on


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Snowbird, how did you get Canada and the USA  under you signature?


----------



## campers4u

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I have not posted on this thread because i have not ran into a issue with F.R. now i am a new RV dealer (3Years) but have worked for many dealers before starting mine, none handled F.R. ,  when starting i looked at some F.R. product but the rep. was very pushy and I had to order to many ,would have only been able to handle one line,  The only one that wanted to work with me was Gulf Stream, they cut there stocking numbers down so i could handle there  Gulf Breeze line and the Kingsport line, one of my first customers brother bought a flagstaff at about the same time ( cant get them all)  he brought his unit in for some service work, its out of warranty,  I could not belive the unit was 3 years old and it looked like bubble wrapping  down the side and he wanted me to fix it,,,, he said it had a few spots on it when he bought it but the dealer said it would go away when it got warmer?  It didnt ,  now that its out of warranty the dealer wont touch it.  I told him to get ahold of F.R. and see what can be done,  that was 60 to 90 days ago,   no call back yet,,,   I do feal bad for him  and i know he wont get taken care of plus he has 9 more years of payments on this unit

all i can say is spend your money wisely


----------



## 6TOGO

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

I would like to make a suggestion to those reading this thread so they do not have to suffer the loss and trouble I have been through. 
Find a home inspector with a FLIR camera. Have the inspection done every year and think of the bill as an insurance payment. Long term water damage is not covered by insurance. The FLIR camera report will show hidden moisture, mold and any possible water leaks before there is any evidence. You then can arm yourself with this report to try and get service while you may still be under warranty. 
http://www.flirthermography.com/industries/industry/1010/

I am going to keep mine parked under large old oak trees and hope  the weather will take care of it.


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

On and on and on and on and on.....


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES





> C Nash - 7/23/2008  9:03 PM  Snowbird, how did you get Canada and the USA  under you signature?



I have a graphics program, COREL, that I use for photo manipulation. I take the two jpgs and layer them together, add the blue background and the text. Viola! LOL, I know, easy for me to say. If you want to email me your two graphics I can put yours together also, along with any text you want. 



send to njljcl-1@yahoo.com


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

OOPS, my bad


----------



## Shadow

RE: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES


----------



## C Nash

Re: FOREST RIVER INC. ISSUES

Think I'll run him down and take his diesel fuel card away :laugh:


----------

